# homemade snowblower



## JAYJAY (Nov 8, 2017)

hi there, does anyone out there built a similar projet like 2 27 inch snowblower together with a lanwmower engine. My question is regarding the pulley size.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

first welcome to the site first poster


most snow blowers use either a 7/8th or 1 inch shaft which would make finding pulleys easier. all use a horizontal shaft where most lawn mowers are vertical shaft, 
build your own? going to be a super fun thread,


----------



## JAYJAY (Nov 8, 2017)

take a look of this video this is the same diagram for the belts. i have the pulley on the lawnmower crankshfat and the ones on the snowblower now i need to add a big one and a small one for the transition from the motor and the blowers


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

lot of work when ready made is there https://www.homedepot.com/p/Agri-Fa...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CI268dCir9cCFZCsyAodOKwMsQ


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

JAYJAY said:


> hi there, does anyone out there built a similar projet like 2 27 inch snowblower together with a lanwmower engine. My question is regarding the pulley size.


If you're question is pulley diameter... Those ariens buckets from factory had 9" pulleys, being driven by pulleys ranging from 2 3/4 to 3", at an engine speed of approximately 3600 rpm's. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

87 powershift said:


> lot of work when ready made is there https://www.homedepot.com/p/Agri-Fa...gclsrc=aw.ds&dclid=CI268dCir9cCFZCsyAodOKwMsQ


yeah..but...
just because its "ready made" doesnt necessarily mean its the better option.
If you have the skills and desire to make your own, like the two old Ariens buckets welded together, you can have your double tractor blower for MUCH less money, and probably better quality, than the new one..

If you dont have the skills and desire to build your own, then sure, just buy the new one..
but many would consider the new one the far less desirable option.

Scot


----------



## JAYJAY (Nov 8, 2017)

i have the skill to do it and save money. i still dont know what size pulley i should use that's my main thing.


----------



## JAYJAY (Nov 8, 2017)

Shaw351 said:


> If you're question is pulley diameter... Those ariens buckets from factory had 9" pulleys, being driven by pulleys ranging from 2 3/4 to 3", at an engine speed of approximately 3600 rpm's. Hope this answers your question.



well mine is noma. in the video you can see the pulley he made between the tractor and the blower(aluminium) my question if he had 9 inch pulleys on the buckey thats mean he need a 9 inch also on the alumimium and 2 3/4 to 3 inch on the other side? have to be the same from tractor to aluminium pulley and aluminium pulley to bucket?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you need to know your pto speed for the final drive setup, but the pulleys could be 1:1 until you step down to get a good working impeller speed.


----------



## JAYJAY (Nov 8, 2017)

nwcove said:


> you need to know your pto speed for the final drive setup, but the pulleys could be 1:1 until you step down to get a good working impeller speed.


i dont know the pto speed how can i found out. what do you mean by 1:1?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if the pto is spinning at 3500rpm you can use the same size pulleys at the pto end and the blower end being spun by the same belt, then you need to step down to get a working and safe impeller speed on the other belt that turns the business end of things. if the drive/pto pulley is on the engine crankshaft.....engine rpm is pto speed.


----------



## JAYJAY (Nov 8, 2017)

ok so if i understand correctly i will need two small pulley exact same size(same size on the pto) and a big one that,s the same size of the bucket?


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

pto speed on most lawn tractors is engine speed, the pto/electric clutch being a direct connection turns at engine rpm,


----------

